# A Little Wheelie/Reverse Wheelie action.



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

NOS-Atvs Wheelie/Reverse Wheelie Action! - YouTube

I broke the axle on the Renegade on this one.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

i subscribed to your youtube page :bigok:


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

BuscoKawi750I4x4 said:


> i subscribed to your youtube page :bigok:


Thankyou. Much appreciated. Going to try and go on a rip this weekend so hopefully we get some decent clips.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

looking forward to watching more


----------



## SouthPawCO (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome video! Love reverse wheelies!


----------

